# Can Bunnies Poop While Lying Down?



## Jenk (Nov 29, 2008)

Can a bun poop while lying down? 'Cause I could swear that my Cali Boy pooped (normal-looking fecals, mind you) whilelying in his litter pan. (I've seen him eat and drink while lying down....Should nothing surprise me?)

After eating hay in his litter box, hestretched out andheld his tail at an odd angle (looked like he was pointing/holding it downward as far as it could go).About 20 seconds' later, he put it in the normal "upright" position (against his body), and I saw a pile of poops beneath it. :?

Jenk


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep, they can poop while laying down! I always laugh when I see my boys sleeping and see a little brown ball roll out onto the tile floor !


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, I knew someone who had a minilop who was too lazy to get up and would lay there and poop on his legs when he was stretched out on his belly! LOL!


----------



## Jenk (Nov 29, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Yep, they can poop while laying down! I always laugh when I see my boys sleeping and see a little brown ball roll out onto the tile floor !


While _sleeping_?!? Oh, that's too much....

:laugh:


----------



## Jenk (Nov 29, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Yeah, I knew someone who had a minilop who was too lazy to get up and would lay there and poop on his legs when he was stretched out on his belly! LOL!


And here I thought that it might be rather odd--even a sign of (God-knows-what) ailment. Now I'll just chalk it up to laziness. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2008)

Be grateful it's just poop. Dallas is so lazy he will pee while he is laying down.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh NO! Dallas! yucky!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Oh NO! Dallas! yucky!


:XWho you telling? I HAVE TO CLEAN HIM!


----------



## Jenk (Nov 30, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh NO! Dallas! yucky!
> ...


For all I know, my guy may occasionally do that--though I've not seen signs of urine on his inner legs/feet.

Yeah, Jade, that's pretty dang lazy for a bun. _LOL!!!_


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 30, 2008)

Uh oh Ali i cant have a bunny that pees laying down :shock:



When i first got Sooty he would be laying down in the cage on the coroplast and i would hear them hitting the coro,lol. I use to tell him he was such a man,lol. He has thank god stopped doing this now they sometimes fly out of his but w hen he jumps out of the hay box,lol


----------



## Jenk (Nov 30, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> When i first got Sooty he would be laying down in the cage on the coroplast and i would hear them hitting the coro,lol. I use to tell him he was such a man,lol. He has thank god stopped doing this now they sometimes fly out of his but w hen he jumps out of the hay box,lol


Yeah, it _does _seem rather manish to poop lying down. _LOL!_

But I must confess that Emma often leaps out of her box (at the slightest noise) and poops while in mid-air; I never know where those wayward fecals will fall....


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2008)

Good now you can stop stalking him. :biggrin2:


----------



## Jenk (Nov 30, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Good now you can stop stalking him. :biggrin2:


Me? I wasn't stalking to begin with. _LOL_ I just happened to be visiting with him in his x-pen area when he decided to eat, then flop down and poop. I'd just never seen a bun point its tail in that way before, so I stared to see what might happen. (I almost expected it to detach from his body, it was so straight/pointed downward. _LOL_)


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Jenk wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Good now you can stop stalking him. :biggrin2:
> ...


:shock:Whoops forgot to qoute or maybe I did and deleted it. Fran keeps stalking Dallas.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 30, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Good now you can stop stalking him. :biggrin2:



But i like Wyatt,lol , let the stalking begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will admire Dallas from a distance cause he is still cute.



Flying poop, lol, yes we have that problem, he jumps they fly out and land all over the place,lol.


----------



## Boz (Nov 30, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Be grateful it's just poop. Dallas is so lazy he will pee while he is laying down.



Ewww! That can't be fun cleaning!


----------



## LizBuns (Nov 30, 2008)

HAHA. This thread is too funny. I'm going to watch and see if my bunny poops while in midair. LOL.:rabbithop


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I caught a picture of one of my bunnies pooping mid-hop... Where did it go... Pet_Bunny has some pretty funny shots though! Thankfully, none of my bunnies have peed while lying down (Lula did the day she died, but that's different, she was sick), but I remember the first time I held Tallulah as a baby, she was laying on my lap on a towel, facing away from me. For some reason I lifted her little tail and found a small mountain of poops. It was rather humorous at the time.


----------



## Jenk (Nov 30, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Thankfully, none of my bunnies have peed while lying down (Lula did the day she died, but that's different, she was sick)....


I had a kitten lose control of her bladder on the day that we made the difficult decision to have her put to sleep.I can empathize....


> ...I remember the first time I held Tallulah as a baby, she was laying on my lap on a towel, facing away from me. For some reason I lifted her little tail and found a small mountain of poops. It was rather humorous at the time.


Is that to say that she pooped while relaxing on her back? _LOL _It's one of those situations that odd/funny at the time, but somehow seems sweet in hindsight....


----------

